# Fiji Adventure?



## gridherre (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello!

Thinking of going on trip to Fij this september. has anyone been on it?? 

I have read that there's awesome adventures you can try in Fiji. Can anyone please help me?
and if you can help me with a good travel site , blog or travel agency that offers cheap travel dealsm, Id really appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## JessAnderson (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm planning on visiting Fiji next year. Would love to hear some experiences!


----------

